# SAP on an 06?



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

my front grilles are pushed iin instead of puffing out, it sits like 1 inch or less off the ground with the skirts. Sap right? If so, is there a list of how many were made with that along with the options? cyclone grey 6 speed black leather red guages.

Also, someone told me that the drift r rims that it came with were a dealer installed option package. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

SAP (Sport Appearance Package) is a dealer installed option so it could be that your 2006 has some or all of the parts installed...mine is a 2006 and has all the SAP parts except the grills...rims were not part of the SAP but there were also dealer installed rims (mine had McSquare polished rims before I bought mine but were replaced with OE 17s prior to me buying it new in 2007 as a leftover GTO...

...the skirts are different but not really any lower (see my avatar)...front facia, grills, skirts, rear bumper cap, rear wing and the Magnaflow exhaust comprised the SAP from the dealer...I believe the options totaled around $3500 plus painting and installation IIRC...

Pics will help if you can share them and welcome...

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The complete SAP listed for about 3300.00 ----- 2005 list
The kit could be pieced out and each had its own list price. 

Each dealer charged differently for installation.

The kit from factory came in 3 colors:

Quicksilver
Black
Red
Primed for paint
Magnaflow mufflers came with the kit as well. The mufflers do not have Magnaflow stamped on them. Why? GM purchased them as an off brand to avoid licensing $$$. The exhaust tips while shown in advertisements with Magnagflow stamped on them are NOT stamped on the ones from the dealer. 

If one is to find each piece now and price it out the 3300.00 will seem like a great buy.

I still have my entire SAP for sale for 200,000 dollars and will come wrapped with the 2005 GTO in it. Perfect mint showroom condition.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Prices:
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15077&stc=1&d=1340101958


----------



## BB05GTO (May 22, 2011)

BRZN said:


> Prices:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15077&stc=1&d=1340101958


BRZN... Thank you for that information. I wad told by several people that my car had the performance exhaust included in the SAP package so I researched it and wasn't able to come up with anything


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BB05GTO said:


> BRZN... Thank you for that information. I wad told by several people that my car had the performance exhaust included in the SAP package so I researched it and wasn't able to come up with anything


The SAP exhaust package were Magnaflows. If you have the SAP and the exhaust was not deviated from, you should have Magnaflow mufflers. 

This is FACT despite with some believe to be otherwise. 

The reason you were not able to find anything on this is:
Magnaflows did not have that name stamped on the mufflers as they do when you purchase them over the counter. The Mufflers were a GM installed item with a generic name. Reason: Had they said Magnaflow then GM would have had to pay them royalty fees and the Magnaflow warranty would have had to be honored. In the original advertising of the SAP you can see the name Magniflow stamped on the exhaust tips. 

Why do I know this? Because I researched this when I ordered my car and the SAP. My information comes straight from Magnaflow when I called them. Although the tips in the ad shown Magnaflow stamped the tips on the cars do not, this was for advertising purposes. I picked up on this when my SAP was installed. Magnaflow rep told me, they did work for GM on the new GTO but are not to discuss this as trademarks etc play into affect. I pressed the rep on the mufflers and he then confirmed WHY their name was not stamped on the mufflers. ........ 

There is contrary information out there from those who DON'T know the story and assume the mufflers that came with the SAP are of another brand. Magnaflows came with the SAP........ if you do a search and listen to the muffler on you tube and compare to a SAP sound you will hear the identical sound.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yup Judge has the word...mine have the Magnaflows with the full SAP kit but for the grills...my dealer did not know this when I purchased...

Bill


----------

